
Use This Startup's Playbook for Running Impactful Virtual Offsites - bb92849281
https://firstround.com/review/use-this-startups-playbook-for-running-impactful-virtual-offsites/
======
eigthbits
Hey HN, really glad to see this here. My good friend Mike Wang who's mentioned
in the article worked with Sitka to help them bring their team closer together
as they worked remotely. He's an incredible experience designer and deeply
thoughtful about how to create connection. He's running a consultancy on the
side at [https://www.intentdesign.org/](https://www.intentdesign.org/) if
you're interested in working with him.

